# 5 star drivers?



## 209Terror (Oct 28, 2017)

Are they rare? I have never gotten anything less than 5 stars... But then again I only have 140 rides. Pax yesterday said 5 star driver in SF was unheard of. I'm expecting it to end soon.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Just wait until you get that first hood rat that gives you a 4 star rating for a flawless drive.....thatll take the wind out of your sails and make you a true surly Uber Driver.

4.94 rating, 301 rated rides.


----------



## Autofahrer (Oct 25, 2017)

How many Unrated rides? 75 five star, 2 one star and 2 four star 117 total rides in 2 months.

How many drivers have every ride as rated?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

When you get hit with your first one star rating, and you can't for the life of you understand what you did wrong.... don't take it personally. If you get 7 or 8 of them in a week, THEN you should take it personally, lol. But don' let it bum you out too much.


----------



## 209Terror (Oct 28, 2017)

67 five stars out of 140 rides. Been driving a 5 weeks.



Autofahrer said:


> How many Unrated rides? 75 five star, 2 one star and 2 four star 117 total rides in 2 months.
> 
> How many drivers have every ride as rated?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

I started driving in March 2017 and noticed that about 45% of riders would give a rating. However, over the past 6 weeks, the ratiing percentage has dipped to around 20% of riders. I believe that coincides with a change that UBER made that encourages rider to provide a tip prior to a rating.....thus many are opting to not rate at all.

I currently am at 4.95 with 1602 rides and am hoping to go up to 4.96 soon.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Enjoy the 5-star while it lasts. You'll log in to the app soon and see that somebody has left you a nice stinking 1-star for no reason that you can think of. It's easier to accept when you know who left it.


----------



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

Regards..


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm a 4.95 with 1342 rides in. 

Pax will down rate for a variety of unfair reasons. A 5 star driver is almost always a noob.


----------



## UnemployedUberDude (Nov 11, 2017)

It’s possible welcome to the world though as mentioned above one bar hopping d bag on a Wednesday at 3pm will point at you and say “I would of gave you 5 stars but you like the Beatles so you get 4.”

Chicago driver 350 rides 4.99 all 5 stars and 1 four from a punk.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

209Terror said:


> 67 five stars out of 140 rides. Been driving a 5 weeks.


That's a great start but it's not uncommon to get 67 five stars in a row even if you just started. I had a streak of over 200 5 stars in a row but it's just a matter of time before you get a 4 and it will most likely be undeserved and it's more the passenger you pick up and not you. I have a 4.97 and get hit with a 4 star about 2 out of a 100 rides.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

209Terror said:


> Are they rare? I have never gotten anything less than 5 stars... But then again I only have 140 rides. Pax yesterday said 5 star driver in SF was unheard of. I'm expecting it to end soon.


Take it from me.

It is IMPOSSIBLE to be a 5 Star Uber Driver ---- say 100++ Ratings.

When i started driving i knew for a fact i would never keep my 5 star rating, and i actually started with 40 5 Stars in a row.

But some asshole will always come along to take you down and leave you a 4 star or worse.

****I would even say without question, some people would even leave u a 4 star rating just to break your 5 star rating****


----------



## Autofahrer (Oct 25, 2017)

Yep, 88 5 Star, 2 4 star and 2 one star. Yea, I had a couple bad rides which mostly my fault. So what, Who is perfect and without fault?


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

Autofahrer said:


> Yep, 88 5 Star, 2 4 star and 2 one star. Yea, I had a couple bad rides which mostly my fault. So what, Who is perfect and without fault?


i have 147 5*
9 - 4*
1- 3*
1- 1*

i know for a fact whoever gave me a 1* rating just did it out being a dick.

even if you do nothing wrong sometimes, some people just want to say "**** YOU"

'Tis Life, when dealing with people

For example, look at all the Media stories about people being fired for nothing. 
Some ESPN reporter was fired a little while ago for writing "Guerrilla" about Serena Williams play style, as in Guerrilla Tactics.

a Mob of people attacked this guy for being racist for calling Williams a GORILLA 
GUERILLA
Gorilla

They were 100% stupid and wrong, but a lot of people went **** THIS GUYYYYYYYY.

Took away his livelihood.

honestly, people in general that try to get other people fired from their jobs, are disgusting, lowly human beings.


----------



## Rhaz (Dec 31, 2016)

I drive in San Diego now, I started in San Francisco. My rating there was 4.95, when I moved it dropped to 4.88. My driving didn't change at all, I already knee the san diego area. The mentality of San Diego people is awful. Entitled ****s with no understanding of how this works. A lot of my driving was the late night crowd. I avoid them now by doing the airport after 10pm, and stopping when the planes stop. Rating has been slowly climbing back up since. I've only had 5ish rides with obvious problems with the pax. You can't please everyone. I hardly even try. I don't give gum or any of that shit, I don't even talk to people. I'm just try to stay professional. "Hello, is this destination correct? *drive* ok have a nice day" is the extent of 95% of my rides.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

209Terror said:


> Are they rare? I have never gotten anything less than 5 stars... But then again I only have 140 rides. Pax yesterday said 5 star driver in SF was unheard of. I'm expecting it to end soon.


May have posted this before but a couple weeks ago I had to use Uber as a passenger and got a driver with a 4.95 rating and he had over 3,000 rides completed.

Sacramento.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

209Terror said:


> Are they rare? I have never gotten anything less than 5 stars... But then again I only have 140 rides. Pax yesterday said 5 star driver in SF was unheard of. I'm expecting it to end soon.


In my area 5 star drivers get 15¢ extra per mile and a base rate of $2. I am really missing out big times.


----------



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

209Terror said:


> Are they rare? I have never gotten anything less than 5 stars... But then again I only have 140 rides. Pax yesterday said 5 star driver in SF was unheard of. I'm expecting it to end soon.


Wait till you get 5000 rides. Your rating will plummet.you will get to a certain rating and regardless of what you do it won't go up or down.


----------



## 209Terror (Oct 28, 2017)

Got a 2 star the other day for poor navigation. Like that drunk even knew where he was. I was pissed. Now I can give two rats a$$ about ratings. Still have a 4.96. Stopped the water bottle and gum crap. Lol. I'm already anti pax.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

209Terror said:


> Got a 2 star the other day for poor navigation. Like that drunk even knew where he was. I was pissed. Now I can give two rats a$$ about ratings. Still have a 4.96. Stopped the water bottle and gum crap. Lol. I'm already anti pax.


Exactly it was just a matter of time...but don't let 1 or 2 riders ruin it for you. Ratings mean absolutely nothing.


----------



## SpiKerr (Dec 31, 2017)

194rides 97 5*


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

DJWolford said:


> Take it from me.
> 
> It is IMPOSSIBLE to be a 5 Star Uber Driver ---- say 100++ Ratings.
> 
> ...


Child locks on door. End ride. They try handle.
Turn around and say door only opens on five star rides. Stare into them with a blank face mouth slightly agape.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

My only 1 star came from a SELECT shortly after I first opened my Black Car account (I'd already been doing SELECT in my market so I wasn't newbie had a 4.93 rating after almost 1,000 trips on personal driver account). Picked up, destination is 30 minutes away. Chatting along the ride, he tells me he's been in London the last 3 months and we're going to a party (Memorial Day Weekend) at his friend's new house. Friend moved while he was in London. We get to address, address does not physically exist (it's basically a property line). I ask him if maybe he wants to call his friend and confirm the address. He's says no, just drop him off at the line of cars at house next to the address because that's probably the party. 20 minutes later rating dropped from 4.94 to 4.67 plus Rider Feedback: Drop Offs. Completely my fault right? I'm wrong because you didn't want to confirm an address after you've been overseas for 3 months? Luckily I only had a few rated trips so each new 5 star exponentially increased my rating. My Black Car driver account is back up to 4.96 And my personal is still 4.93. So yeah ignore the ratings. Can't please everyone and some people are just straight up pissant.


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

FXService said:


> My only 1 star came from a SELECT shortly after I first opened my Black Car account (I'd already been doing SELECT in my market so I wasn't newbie had a 4.93 rating after almost 1,000 trips on personal driver account). Picked up, destination is 30 minutes away. Chatting along the ride, he tells me he's been in London the last 3 months and we're going to a party (Memorial Day Weekend) at his friend's new house. Friend moved while he was in London. We get to address, address does not physically exist (it's basically a property line). I ask him if maybe he wants to call his friend and confirm the address. He's says no, just drop him off at the line of cars at house next to the address because that's probably the party. 20 minutes later rating dropped from 4.94 to 4.67 plus Rider Feedback: Drop Offs. Completely my fault right? I'm wrong because you didn't want to confirm an address after you've been overseas for 3 months? Luckily I only had a few rated trips so each new 5 star exponentially increased my rating. My Black Car driver account is back up to 4.96 And my personal is still 4.93. So yeah ignore the ratings. Can't please everyone and some people are just straight up pissant.


Should of went back with ski mask and tire iron. Only properly rated trips get to walk properly.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

UnemployedUberDude said:


> It's possible welcome to the world though as mentioned above one bar hopping d bag on a Wednesday at 3pm will point at you and say "I would of gave you 5 stars but you like the Beatles so you get 4."
> 
> Chicago driver 350 rides 4.99 all 5 stars and 1 four from a punk.


Which is why I always have classical music when the pax gets in the car and tell them they can adjust the radio or if they want it off. Assuming the language isn't vulgar of course. I'll allow almost anything accept rap music. Sorry just not my kind of music.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Which is why I always have classical music when the pax gets in the car and tell them they can adjust the radio or if they want it off. Assuming the language isn't vulgar of course. I'll allow almost anything accept rap music. Sorry just not my kind of music.


Channell 66 XM radio. Watercolors Jazz


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

ratings are not really important....there is no difference between a 4.67 rating and a 4.95 rating. What is important to you..Money!!!....is exactly what is important to Uber/Lyft...if you can get the pax from point A to point B....for as little as possible....so the pax keeps coming back... and Uber/Lyft gets their share and of course all the booking fees and upfront pricing....that is all that matters. What really is important is the number of rides you've done. If you are in the 5000+ category....I think they look at that more.....


----------



## SpiKerr (Dec 31, 2017)

yesterday got a call from UBER, i was like wtf... something's wrong....but
They called and say:
we monitoring you, guess u know it , (yea) , 350 rides 200 *****, your braking and acceleration are almost perfect everyday. (TY) So, you now working for a partner(yes) and we callin you to offer to drive for Uber co. , i said hmmmm someone jokin?'no, we offerin you a car, and sallary are you interested?? they said. 
and again, is it joke===???
no , not joke.
no way that Uber called me, i mean i am good, i can say i'm professional with millions of km in 21 y of workin behind steerin wheel. 
i know what im doin, but really is it possible to work for Uber, not to b a partner, not to work for partners, i mean is it possible that next week i will start driving for a company??? didnt ask 2much on the phone, not doin that. 
waitin for them to call next week, also i was pure 4,99 before telephone call, 2hrs later i was 5 again....
wtf


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

Troll or scam.


----------



## SpiKerr (Dec 31, 2017)

Hm, I checked him on Google,

Engineer for Technology and Quality Control for:
- Roads
- Highways
- Tunnels
- Airport runway

*Experience*


Technology and Quality control Engineer
Etc...
I blv he is real.


----------



## SpiKerr (Dec 31, 2017)

it was Another partner tryin to get me, no way.... workin 4myself

still Ballin
4,98 after 500 rides
259 5*


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

1804 rides, 4.95.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

I've done 2040 rides. Avg. 4.91. Never been above that.

Then again i don't turn the ac on for poo rides.


----------



## Nathanbr2 (Jan 24, 2018)

This actually make me feel a little better.

Got a 1 star on ride #25. No clue as to why. Only issue I had was having to call them, as they gave me address to a Large Shopping mall, to figure out which door to pick them up at. Attitude all the way....1 mile micro ride. Problem is, with only 10 ratings (Seriously? we are required to rate passengers... but its not the other way around?) It dropped me to a 4.6.

Time to build up that star rating....


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

Next time if you get attitude on the phone...
cancel right away.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Just wait until you get that first hood rat that gives you a 4 star rating for a flawless drive.....thatll take the wind out of your sails and make you a true surly Uber Driver.
> 
> 4.94 rating, 301 rated rides.


It has to me. Makes me not want to drive in the hood, and I hate that I feel that way.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

Uber/Lyft Concierge said:


> It has to me. Makes me not want to drive in the hood, and I hate that I feel that way.


I dont mind driving in the hood, except for the fact that i do mind.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

209Terror said:


> Are they rare? I have never gotten anything less than 5 stars... But then again I only have 140 rides. Pax yesterday said 5 star driver in SF was unheard of. I'm expecting it to end soon.


4.98 Lyft rating across 57 rides.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm 4.94 w Uber across 500 rides. Inevitably, 5 will go away. Whether someone rating 4 who thinks 4 is good, another uber driver trying to trim competition, etc. I saw one last night w/ 5 stars on 15 trips and I didn't have the heart to leave 4 - even though they had their phone in their lap(looking down), clueless on navigation and no Uber sticker on car.


----------



## UberLady69 (Feb 5, 2018)

unPat said:


> In my area 5 star drivers get 15¢ extra per mile and a base rate of $2. I am really missing out big times.


Show me a 5 star driver in Orlando Florida that has actually driven, I dare you.


----------



## LazyPennyMan (Jan 14, 2018)

UberLady69 said:


> Show me a 5 star driver in Orlando Florida that has actually driven, I dare you.


----------



## LazyPennyMan (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I am 4.98 today and fluctuate between 4.97 and 4.99...............got over 10K rides.

You don't get anything for being a super ant, so, I am not.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I am 4.98 today and fluctuate between 4.97 and 4.99...............got over 10K rides.
> 
> You don't get anything for being a super ant, so, I am not.


My ratings tend to hover in that same range. I think the lowest I ever was was 4.95, really can't remember. At one time my ratting was 5.0 with 499 - 5⭐ and 1 - 4⭐. I have never had a full 500 - 5⭐

Not that I really care what my star rating is I just find it interesting how different people rate me. I treat everyone the same, just goes to show you can't please everyone.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

209Terror said:


> Are they rare? I have never gotten anything less than 5 stars... But then again I only have 140 rides. Pax yesterday said 5 star driver in SF was unheard of. I'm expecting it to end soon.


First of all, Rating doesn't matter how many rides the drivers have!

I'm 5Stars at Lyft because Lyft only record up to Last 100 rides
Uber I'm at 4.93 Because Uber record up to last 500 rides.


Why I'm not 5stars at Uber?
Because I refuse to wait passenger when they go to WALMART and they want me to stay in car and wait till they finish shopping 30 mins+
Also I refuse for passenger that just got off Airport that request me to wait outside WALMART so they can have lunch inside WALMART.

People like to use driver like their own personal Cab~


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> First of all, Rating doesn't matter how many rides the drivers have!
> 
> I'm 5Stars at Lyft because Lyft only record up to Last 100 rides
> Uber I'm at 4.93 Because Uber record up to last 500 rides.
> ...


People in America like drivers that speak English as well. I hear it’s less important in Central America.


----------

